# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Eνεργοποιήση Atheros driver for freeBSD

## pathfinder

Επιτέλους το βρήκα!  ::  Τελίκα μετα απο αρκετο ψάξιμο βρήκα πως να ενεργοποιήσω τις καρτες με Atheros chipset και συγκεκριμενα για CM6 Που δοκιμασα για FreeBSD 6.0...

Εχουμε και λέμε...

Μετα το τέλος της εγκατάστασης ενος FreeBSD 6.0 το συστημα βρισκει την εν λογω καρτουλα ως plip0.



```
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> mtu 1500
```

Αν ομως δωσουμε την εντολη... 



```
 #pciconf -lv
```

βλεπουμε καπου τις συσκευες που αναγνωριζει το λειτουργικο μεταξυ αλλων και το εξής



```
[email protected]:11:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x1012185f chip=0x0013168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor   = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device   = 'AR5212, AR5213 802.11a/b/g Wireless Adapter'
    class    = network
    subclass = ethernet
```

Αυτο σημαινει οτι το συστημα βλεπει κανονικα οτι υπαρχει η καρτουλα αλλα αν δειτε την λεξη none σημαινει οτι δεν εχει φορτωσει τον driver (ath0) . Aυτο ισχυει γενικα για ολες τις συσκευες που θα βρει...

Τεσπα...αν στην συνεχεια δωσουμε...



```
# ifconfig ath0
```

Θα δουμε στην οθονη το εξής 



```
ath0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        ether 00:0b:85:03:71:c0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 1
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpowmax 100 protmode CTS
```


που σημαινει οτι το συστημα φόρτωσε τον απαραιτητο driver για Atheros chipset  ::   ::  
και μπορει μετα καποιος να ρυθμισει την καρτα δηλαδη sssid, mode (11a, 11b, 11g) , ip, media operation (AP,ad-hoc), channel ktlp με την εντολη ifconfig...

Για παραδειγμα εγω ρυθμισα την καρτα να δουλευει στα 11b στο καναλι 1 σ ε λειτουργια ΑP



```
#ifconfig ath0 inet 10.40.126.33 netmask 255.255.255.240 ssid awmn-test mode 11b channel 1 mediaopt hostap up

#ifconfig 

ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80::20b:85ff:fe03:71c0%ath0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4
        inet 10.40.126.33 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 10.40.126.47
        ether 00:0b:85:03:71:c0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b <hostap>
        status: associated
        ssid awmn-test channel 1 bssid 00:0b:85:03:71:c0
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpowmax 0 protmode CTS dtimperiod 1
        bintval 100
```

Για να κρατησετε τα παραπανω μετα απο ενα reboot θα πρεπει να τροποποιησετε το αρχειο rc.conf 



```
# ee /etc/rc.conf
```

οπου συμπληρωνουμε το εξης 



```
ifconfig ath0 inet 10.40.126.33 netmask 255.255.255.240 ssid awmn-test mode 11b mediaopt hostap up
```

Ελπιζω να ενδιαφερουν τον οποιοδηποτε προς γνωση και πειραματισμο!!!  ::

----------

